# Etch mark vs Bumper Boy



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

I train alone and thinking about buying a dummy launcher. I have wingers but would also like something I don?t have to reload every time. For me its down to ether the BB or etch mark. Any feed back would be welcomed. I have existing dogtra releases


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

John E. said:


> I train alone and thinking about buying a dummy launcher. I have wingers but would also like something I don?t have to reload every time. For me its down to ether the BB or etch mark. Any feed back would be welcomed. I have existing dogtra releases


Since you already have Dogtra electronics, I'd be inclined to go with a Max 5000 rather than Bumper Boy. I haven't heard much good about the Thunderbird so I'd be inclined to stay away from those and stick to the Max...you can get some pretty good deals on used Max 5000 right here on RTF.

Here's some for $375 http://retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=28406


Another alternative is the John Boy launcher. I believe it works similar to the Bumper Boy, and is compatible with Dogtra and TriTronics releases.

There was a discussion about the John Boy launchers in this thread

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20578&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## jon gallops (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never owned a bumper boy but know several people who use them and love them.
My experience with Maxx 5000's is they tend to break down rather frequently. I have have four Maxx 5000. Three of them I bought from a trainer who was fed up with them.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

It has probally been worked out now, but at one point someone was having trouble with dogtra remotes on a max. The sound of the max damaged the remote. That is something I would ask about if I had dogtra remotes before buying from etch mark.

I have two 4 shooter thunderbirds with tri-tronic releases. I like mine so far but haven't gotten into using them very much. The second one I bought had some refinements over the first, and they probally worked out the original problems. Inherently, it is probally a more fragile device than a bumper boy but you just have to realize that. The bumpers are a little different, but the bumpers on a bumper boy aren't exactly ordinary either. 

My experience with bumper boys is limited because I don't own one, but I can see why they are better in a lot of respects. I still like the thunderbirds though. Dogs really like them too. That shotgun sound and that bumper wobbling through the air at a hundred miles an hour gets them excited. To me it is fun gizmo that you would put on the carpet of your truck's interior instead the rubber mat of the bed when riding down the highway. I'm probally underestimating their durability but don't want to take any chances.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Do a search on both products. You will find plenty of info on both, by users of both products.
I personally have used both, and prefer the BB!


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

Seems to me that the original poster needs to decide if he wants to use the dogtra electronics or if he is willing to use two different sytems.

If he wants to use the Dogtra electronics, the Bumper Boy isn't an option and the Max 5000 or John Boy is a better fit.

One other product I forgot to mention earlier is the Train Rite launcher that works with Retrieve R Trainer hand held launchers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I don?t have to use the dogtra releases, I just want a reliable launcher. What problems are they having with the etch marks?


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

They had trouble with venting on the housing apparently, but that is obviously corrected on my newer unit. I am talking about a 4 shooter Thunderbird when I say that and I am only a consumer that might not have his facts straight.

I have never had my hands on a Maxx.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Bumper Boys have been very good to my dogs. They are great for training alone or in small groups. Very reliable and throw great marks. I have had ?issue? with the Maxx and for whatever reason I just don?t like it. If you are training a lot of dogs the Maxx may be the better option simply due to ease of reloading.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

I own 3 BB dirby doubles, love 'em!! There is nothing tough about reloading them.


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

I had 3 BB Derby doubles and had nothing but problems from the get go, I now have 3 Thunderbird 4 shooters and LOVE THEM, you dont have to worry about buying 22 loads, with the Thunderbirds you buy small propane cylinders and they last FOREVER and you get a better BANG than with the BB's and easier to loading!! I use the Dogtra electronics with the duck call.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Does anyone know how someone would get venting for a Thunderbird like the new ones have?


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

http://etch-marc.com/

I have 2 new 8 shooters. It is early but I like the convenience of not reloading like I had to with my bumberboys. Bet they are bigger and more cumbersome.

I had to Tweak mine a little with the help of etch-marc but they were very eaer to please.


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

*Etch-Marc venting and performance*

The venting for the Etch-Marc launchers was done to facilitate airflow through the venturri necessary to push additional air into the chamber. This was not critical to it's overall functioning but enhanced performance in areas of high temperatures and humidity. The issue was more prevalent in the 8 shooter models and it was determined that ventilation holes were necessary in the round cylinder between the bumper holders. This was not a serious problem but did plague certain people in certain climates at certain times of the year. 

The problem that the vent holes were trying to fix was the system not firing with the round cylinder attached but would fire when it was removed.

If your launchers have functioned well to this point I personally don't believe the additional venting is necessary. If you have experienced sporadic problems of the system not firing in times of high temperature and you have checked the internal batteries, the charge of your remotes, and the gas cylinder pressure then Etch-Marc can help you get the additional vents. Otherwise I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I have wingers and two derby doubles. Have had no problems after almost three years with the BB's. Really easy to use since I train alone mostly. Easy and fast to load too. I do have one speaker that is falling apart that will need replacing soon. That is the only problem I have had.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Thunderbirds*

just got two 8 shooters....they are OK ...but the dummys do blow off the unit....then you get a dryfire....have to reload(8 seconds) and fire again.They are worlds better than the Maxes though.I hope they are more robust.They are good for young dogs learning multiples.....more experienced dogs need birds in my opinion.In cold weather I will seed the fall area with ducks,and hope the ants dont get em.


----------

